# RV campgrounds in northern Colorado?



## M P_doc (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, we're currently in Korea (thank you, Army) and will be headed to Colorado sometime mid next year to begin looking for our post-military home; we'll likely be looking in the Estes Park, Livermore, Drake or Ft. Collins area. Any suggestions on places to stay or places to avoid? We have a 35' Alfa 5th wheel w/Dodge Ram 3500 diesel dually.

Thanks in advance for your help and advice!

Corrie


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome, I would look into the Military family camp grounds. They are cheaper and most are on or near the post and have FHU.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi Corrie and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  I am retired military and when we travel I use this website, http://www.rvparkreviews.com/.  It has helped quite a bit when trying to find some place to stop 300 miles or so up the road.  Just make sure you take the reviews with a grain of salt.


----------



## M P_doc (Nov 26, 2011)

Great advice, thank you! I can't believe I forgot about military campgrounds... not as if we haven't stayed at them before. I may look into the ACoE parks, too, and see if there are any up there.

Thanks again, and happy trails!


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 26, 2011)

well that is what it is about on here,, that is helping each other out


----------



## shahid sa (Dec 1, 2011)

Continue adding liquid until you have the consistency that you desire. Hope you enjoy it!! I use this recipe for turkey, roast beef, chicken... Anything that I roast!


______________________
Rhonda Allison


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Now what did the last post have to do with camp grounds


----------



## C Nash (Dec 1, 2011)

Guess they had camped in a dirty campground.   Probably a spammer or virus.  I didn't click on the name to see.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 1, 2011)

Just in case you find road kill or catch a possum you will know how to cook them up at the campground.  :indecisiveness:


----------



## Pancanbob (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Triple
Do know the difference between a Zoo in the Southern and a Northern Zoo??? :stupid:
In the Northern zoo they have a plaque, giving to the Latin name, and where they live...  
In a Southern Zoo, they have the same plaque but will it include instruction on how to cook it. 
Got to love the "Good Old' Boys" :triumphant:
I understand Sheriff Joe Arpaio of Arizona feeds his prisoner "Road Kill" but only if it is clean and fresh.
Waste not, want not, Now if we could only get Congress..... 
Have good day


----------

